# Automatic Waterers & Feeders



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I'd like to know if you have any favorite automatic waterers (the type that can be hooked up to a water line) and feeders that work well with pigeons. There are so many on the market I am having trouble choosing one. These would be used in an outdoor aviary. Thanks.

Laura George


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

that sounds really cool but i like feeding my bird by hand  water would be nice. I'm not sure either just leaving a comment


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

FYI, my birds are being moved outside to enhance their wellbeing by giving them fresh air and a natural and safe place to fly, and to clear my apartment of the dust that has caused severe bronchitis for me over the past several months. Any suggestions on appropriate aviary feeders and waterers will be much appreciated.

Laura


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Laura,

Thank you for your looking out for your birds health, as well as your own.

Hopefully someone who uses the automatic drinkers and feeders will will come along and respond to your thread as soon as they can.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Laura,

I'm sorry to hear about your health issues, but also glad that you are finding a way to address them. I don't know about automatic feeders through personal experience, my first thought was that one would have to be careful about cleaning it as though just a regular water container. Although I'm sure that this has crossed your mind as well. I did google it as there didn't seem to be too much info in our search tool regarding automatic waterers. 

Came up with this interesting site from the dove society:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/waterers.htm

This was the best that I found through a simple google search without 
trying alot of different ways of wording the same search. The link above also
has many other links on it that are good resources.

Hopefully someone with first hand experience will be along to help out. Hope this helps in the meantime. I enjoyed finding the info myself!

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp - thanks for that terrific site. I thought I had been there before but apparently hadn't. The "emergency kit" tips were pretty interesting, particularly the water brooder. I'm going to keep that in mind. Also, I noticed some of the folks use the Macaw exact formula like we do. 

Maggie


----------

